# Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi.
One of the members of the Spanish http://www.forotouareg.com (SYNCRO) have found the function for the "Vswitch" pin in the multimedia harness located on the back pannel's navigator.
The function it's really great, because if you connect this pin to a +12v wire using a 5K6 resistor in serial, you force the navi to use the AV input... ¡¡at any speed!! so this way you get an 'almost free' video in motion system.
He test it with a Mvisto multimedia HD connected to the navi via RGB+Csync and get positive results as you can see in the images below:
































that was the good news, so ... now the question:
Does anybody know the function for the "NORM" pin on the same connector?. The question it's he is trying to connect a backup camera to the navy via composite to RGB video adaptor, but the OEM camera it's NTSC only and he uses the adaptor for other PAL device (Woxter HD). He suspect connecting the "NORM" pin to a +12v wire using a 5k6 resistor you can force the navi to switch between NTSC and PAL system. Anybody have tried this before?
Thanks in advance for your responses and excuse my poor English








Javier.-

_Modified by javier at 4:26 PM 5-9-2006_

_Modified by javier at 4:10 AM 5-12-2006_


_Modified by javier at 4:46 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

Whoa whoa whoa. anyone know if this work on US tregs and if so - who's got a picture of which pin to put power to? sounds cool.
-stu


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

Javier, great find!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (StuHaul)*

Stu, Spock has a pin out for CD Nav on his website:








The pinout for the DVD NAV remains unchanged for the video portion.


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (aircooled)*

Thanks Aircooled but it's not my merit. The discovery it's from the user SYNCRO, a great VW enthusiast with vast knowledge of the MFD1 and MFD2 equipment.
Below this lines I put a more detailed pin out with the connections:








But now the question it's if the NORM pin works as I describe above switching the navi from NTSC to PAL and vice versa. As far we know, that's the way it works in the old MFD1 version.
Probably for you guys it have no to much utility, but for the european people could be a great way to attach the OEM backup camera.
Javier.-


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

Finally it's confirmed. Connecting the "NORM" pin to a +12v with a 5k6 resistor in serial, you can switch the video input between NTSC and PAL and vice versa.








I think actually all the multimedia harness connections have been discovered.
Best regards.
Javier.-


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

Great job javier,
could you show us how you installed the oem backup cam? 
Does the MFD swicth automatically to AV once you put the car in reverse?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (jonee)*

Javier,
Muchas gracias! Thanks for passing on this information. My question to you is, are you using a video convertor box for the video, or is it wired directly?I've never heard of a Woxter HD device, but it looks like a portable DVD/Divx device.

Oh, this thread has got me thinking of video projects! With the VSWITCH function, I might be able to enable a full time rearview camera options with the factory backup camera. I can also wire up a trailer rearview camera for towing the Airstream. If this VSWITCH functions works the same way on the DVD NAV units as the CD NAV units, it will also give us a working video input!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

From what you are saying you can bypass the inmotion system with a 5k6 resistor. Sweet!!! Does this work on the CD Nav system or just DVD?
So do you still need a A/V adapter to connect a source to the screen if you are going to be playing NTSC? Is there any way around these? What do these things adapters do? Convert RCA to Red, Green, Blue?
Cool find Javier


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Tahoe, it appears that the NAV unit in Javiers photo is a CD unit. Both the CD and DVD units have the VSWITCH terminal, we just need to test this on a DVD unit.
If you have a composite source, PAL or NTSC, you still need to have a convertor to output it to component RGB. My big questions to Javier was if he has a source unit that is outputting component, how exactly is he hooking it up.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Thanks aircooled. It is good to hear it will work on my CD unit. I bet the DVD system works the same way. 
After I posted I realized I asked almost the same question..my bad. There has to be a cheaper alternative to those video adapters. 
There are quite a few DVI to adapters at reasonable cost if you want to play your computer into the Nav.









_Modified by Tahoe12 at 9:37 AM 5-11-2006_


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 9:37 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

DVI to RGB? SOunds like a good opportunity for oneone more bold than myself to test my dream theory of the Car-puter. A small mac (like the mac mini) or tiny PC to run on 12v and then work as a media center in the car. DVD's, MP3s, internet via evdo, some kick-ass GPS nav app... all that good stuff...
-stu


_Modified by StuHaul at 10:45 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (StuHaul)*

StuHaul they have these little mini computers in Japan and they can be ordered off Internet websites here in USA. 
The warranties get voided but they have the same power systems etc...so should not be a problem and they run Windows XP Pro.
Cy


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (StuHaul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StuHaul* »_DVI to RGB? SOunds like a good opportunity for oneone more bold than myself to test my dream theory of the Car-puter. A small mac (like the mac mini) or tiny PC to run on 12v and then work as a media center in the car. DVD's, MP3s, internet via evdo, some kick-ass GPS nav app... all that good stuff...
-stu


Yes especially now they they have "Front Row" which allows you to switch between audi, video, photos with the remote. http://www.apple.com/macmini/frontrow.html


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Tahoe, do you have a link to the DVI adapter?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Here are a few: http://sewelldirect.com/gefen-...m=cse
http://www.eforcity.com/pothxxxxad05.html
http://www.pccables.com/01770.htm


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_ Javier,
My question to you is, are you using a video convertor box for the video, or is it wired directly?I've never heard of a Woxter HD device, but it looks like a portable DVD/Divx device.

Exactly, the Woxter its a low price multimedia HD very common in Europe. If you use this device as a multimedia player you will need a video adaptor box (Composite to RGB) and the quality should not be as good as the RGB connection. There is some multimedia hard disk in the market with RGB out (Mvisto, Lacie, etc) those are perfect to see the text in a small screen like the navi screen. I buy a Mvisto with a 2,5" hard disc inside with 60Gb of capacity, it plays any music format (except WMA), any video format including ISO DVD, play photo slide show with background music...


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Oh, this thread has got me thinking of video projects! With the VSWITCH function, I might be able to enable a full time rearview camera options with the factory backup camera. I can also wire up a trailer rearview camera for towing the Airstream. If this VSWITCH functions works the same way on the DVD NAV units as the CD NAV units, it will also give us a working video input! 

Yes, with this function you'll get a "more than cheap" video in motion input. The only inconvenience if you compare it with the Dietz adaptor is in case you have TV tuner, because you have viodeo in motion only in the AV2 input.


_Modified by javier at 10:14 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Tahoe12, it works with the MFD1, MFD2 and MFD2 DVD navi.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

Javier, are you saying able to run a RGB input directly to the NAV with these RGB out units (Mvisto) without an adapter? If so, can you use them without the CSYNC connector?
Thanks.


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (aircooled)*

Yes Aircooled. In fact, that's the great advantage of the question. You don't need any adapter at all, no adaptor for the RGB video input and no adaptor for the video in motion.
The only inconvenience it's usually this kind of multimedia hard disc (or DVD player) with RGB out (scart) should be top end and the price it's a little bit higher, but in the other hand you save money with the adaptors and get the best quality video connection to the nav. To wire the "CSync" (composite synchronism) pin you should provide the composite video output, most of the cases its available in the scart connector as well the RGB signal.
http://www.macpower.com.tw/pro..._ndas
http://www.lacie.com/products/...10481
One question. Not all the video devices with scart connector have the RGB out wired, you should check it before buy it.
In case you have the intention to install a OEM backup camera, the only way to do it it's buy an video adaptor because this camera its composite video only.
Best regards.
Javier.-


_Modified by javier at 1:33 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Javier,is the resistor value you refer to 56k ohms(56,000 ohms)? Thanks Marty


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (depiry)*

Hy Depiry.
The correct value for the resistor it's 5K6 ohms (5.600Ohms).
Javier.-


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (javier)*

Any idea on connecting a VGA source directly to the NAV screen, without an adaptor. I know spock tried, but didn't find a correct way (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1830214).
And as for the connector: do you plug the RGBS + vswicth wires directly into the NAV or did someone already create a nice connector that fits nicely in the back of our NAV?


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (jonee)*

Hi Jonee.
You can order the OEM connector directly in VW. The part number it's: *7M0 035 727*
Javier.-


_Modified by javier at 4:05 AM 6-29-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (javier)*

Thanks, any idea on the VGA source?


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (jonee)*

I'm on it.
I've asked to Syncro (the guru of Forotouareg.com







) because he already do this connection but, as far I remember, he can't get the video in full screen, the image was correct and stable but with a black frame around it. I suppose with a little bit more time should not be difficult to get full screen VGA video.
As soon he replies me I'll post the info.
Javier.-


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_ There are quite a few DVI to adapters at reasonable cost if you want to play your computer into the Nav.










Hi Tahoe.
Be cautious about this kind of adapters and read carefully the specifications. It looks like the device gives you an "component output" that's YPbPr not RGB. The componenet YPbPr it's the type of signal that handles the most of the High Definition Tv and proyectors, but it's not the same than RGB. YPbPr it's more or less equal than Y, R-Y, B-Y signal.
Javier.-


_Modified by javier at 7:16 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (javier)*

And once in this point… I have a basic "linguistic" question for you guys.
From my rude knowledge of the english language I don't know the difference between the "connector" and "harness" words means. As a result of that I use it indifferently and probably that's not correct. Can anybody clarify the different meaning of this words for a poor "non English speaking" guy.
Thanks in advance.
Javier.-


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Javier, tu inglés está casi perfecto. Hay instancias en las cuales puedes intercambiar ambas palabras. Generalmente, el "harness" es un conjunto de cables atados juntos y conectados a un sólo conector para facilitar la conección (en este caso) de un grupo de cables. Algunas personas también le llaman a esto un "plug".
Me parece que normalmente el "connector" se refiere a un dispositivo para facilitar la connectión de un solo cable a otra cosa, pero también se puede utilizar para más de un cable. Como dije anteriormente, se pueden intercambiar.
La parte clave y la más importante es que el "harness" se refiere al conjunto de cables con el conector y el "connector" se refiere a sólo el conector, ya sea un conector cualquiera o un conector de un "harness".
Espero que esto te haya contestado tu pregunta. Ahora tengo una para ti. Tengo un XBox 360 que ya vino con el cable rojo, verde y azu. ¿Es eso una conección RGB o YPbPr?
¿Como puedo hacer para conectarselo a mi Touareg? Gracias por cualquier ayuda que me puedas proporcionar. ¡¡¡Muchos saludos desde Puerto Rico!!!
Me puedes enviar mensaje privado si así lo prefieres.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hope no one minds or is offended by my spanish post to javier. I was just trying to provide him with an answer to his question and to throw another question at him.
I'm just trying to figure out how I can connect my Xbox 360 to the Touareg. Is the provided cable a RGB or YPbPr? How do I do it? Thanks.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

No problems. It's nice to see an international effort in progress!
I don't own an Xbox, but I'm pretty sure that its output is YPbPr.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Is there an adaptor for YPbPr to RGB? I checked in Cablestogo.com. Didn't find one.
Oh, and what does the Composit Syncro do?
And, Oh, one more thing, what is "scart"?


_Modified by Caribmon71 at 3:06 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Anyone? How to connect Xbox 360 to navi using YPbPr?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

I'm surprised no one has discussed connectiong an iPod Video with this technique. If I had NAV, I would hook mine up pronto...

_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Anyone? How to connect Xbox 360 to navi using YPbPr?

As I understand all of the previous posts, YPbPr would not be compatible without some sort of converter. Looks like RGB or composite video only. Doesn't the Xbox support RGB?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

If I had an Ipod video, I might do the same. However, since I already have the backup camera, I need to figure out how I want to hook up multiple video sources.
As for the Xbox, all I have found is that the Xbox can output Y (Green/Sync) Pb (Blue) and Pr (Red). Even this is over simplified, as the connection is actually gamma adjusted. You can read about it in all of its boring detail here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YCbCr
In a nut shell, I don't think that YPbPr is compatible without an expensive video transcoder.
To further complicate this, the following assumption that I believe to be true also come into play.
-Standard VGA signal is RGB+HV where H is horizontal sync and V is vertical sync.
-The Touareg MFD2 Navi systems accept RGB+Composite Sync (CSYNC), which I understand is not directly compatible with RGB+HV (VGA). I think I now understand why Spockcat was having problems, since the sync signal was wrong.
I did find a website of someone that made a CSYNC to Horizontal/Vertical sync convertor. Too complicated for me.
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electro....html
In short, if you want to use you XBOX in that car, I buy one of the already available COMPOSITE to RGB+CSYNC convertors from Spockcat and call it a day, or wait until we can figure out how to properly interface with the NAV unit.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Here is an interesting site. Look at the RGB FAQ.
http://www.syncblaster.com/


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_ 
La parte clave y la más importante es que el "harness" se refiere al conjunto de cables con el conector y el "connector" se refiere a sólo el conector, ya sea un conector cualquiera o un conector de un "harness".

Hola Caribmon. Muchísimas gracias por tu aclaración, la verdad es que llevaba tiempo con esta duda, ahora gracias a ti se ha solucionado.
Un saludo al lejano Puerto Rico.
Javier.-


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_ I'm just trying to figure out how I can connect my Xbox 360 to the Touareg. Is the provided cable a RGB or YPbPr? How do I do it? Thanks.

As Aircooled told you before, the Xbox appears to have component YPbPr out, so you need an adaptor to get RGB + CSync.
Thanks to Aircooled now we know the http://www.syncblaster.com webpage, were you can find the required adaptor http://www.syncblaster.com/APTUS2_C2RGB.html for 170$.
Javier.-


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_ 
Oh, and what does the Composit Syncro do? 

This video signal synchronize the RGB signals in the correct timing to "draw" each lines in the screen.

_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_ And, Oh, one more thing, what is "scart"? 

Scart it's the "standard" 21 pin connector designed to transport many types of signal (RGB, S-Video, Composite video). Its pretty useful to connect two domestic video devices.
In europe it's also knowed as "Euroconector" and "Peritel", probably you have seen it (and use it) hundreds of times
















Javier.-


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (javier)*

Nope, never seen it and never used it.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, I don't really understand all of this, but if I use the Xbox composite plug (1 yellow plug) instead of the component plugs (3 plugs, red, blue, green), do I still need an adaptor. This in conjucntion with Javier's method of connecting a 12v cable with a 5600 ohm resistor in line?
Or can I just plug it into the Csync plugs on the rear of the navi (with the correct VW plug, of course) with the 12v cable and resistor?
I looked at the syncblaster page (keene electronics) but could not figure out which adapter I needed.
Can someone please explain this? I just want to hook up an Xbox to the Navi system. I could be with either component plug, complosite plug, adapter or whatever. I'm looking for a combination of good quality image (not necessarily the best) and economical instalation. Thanks.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

For you, just get Spockcat's video adapter and use composite out from the XBOX.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I IM'd him about it. However, what I asked for was a plug with the 12v wire and resistor. I don't know if he would make it or not. The thing is that the video adaptor he sells is a dual adaptor. I don't have a backup camera.
I was trying to go more generic. Is there anyway to do it using javier's method? Can I plug composit directly into the Csync pins? How different will the quality be as compared to using RGB or component to RGB with adapter?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

No. You NEED an adapter.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, so Spock's dual video adapter will convert what? Composite to RGB? I will still need to have a 12v wire with a 5k6 ohm resistor in serial added to spocks plug in order to get video in motion without the video in motion adapter, right?
Is this right?: If I had a source outputting an RGB signal, I would not need a video adapter? I could just plug directly into the RGB in the rear of the navi unit? I'm just trying to understand this.
I'll also need a power inverter to plug my xBox into. I'm wondering how an xbox 360 will hold up to the shaking and vibrating inside the vehicle.
It has a built in 20GB hard drive and wireless RF controllers. So I can have the unit anywhere in the vehicle and still be able to controll it wirelessly. I can also record media files to the hard drive; pictures, movies and music and play games, CDs and DVDs as well.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Ok, so Spock's dual video adapter will convert what? Composite to RGB? I will still need to have a 12v wire with a 5k6 ohm resistor in serial added to spocks plug in order to get video in motion without the video in motion adapter, right?
Is this right?: If I had a source outputting an RGB signal, I would not need a video adapter? I could just plug directly into the RGB in the rear of the navi unit? I'm just trying to understand this.

Correct. What I have been trying to explain is that your XBOX's YPbPr connections is an incompatible form of RGB that the NAV won't accept. You need a convertor for this to convert it to RGB+CSYNC. While it appears that there is an adapter to might do this, it would be completely untested and you would be on your own for getting it setup and working. Since your knowledge of these systems is limited, I suggest you go with the easier common denominator that will get basic video input, and that is Spock's video adapter. 
Yes, if you use the VSWITCH method as described by Javier, you SHOULD have a way to bypass the video in motion limitation without any additional hardware.
As for wiring on XBOX and survivability in the Touareg, that is completely beyond the scope of this thread. We should stay focused on video only questions related to VSWITCH and RGB input.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. The xbox question (survibability) was more of a rhetorical question. So Spock's adapter includeds the Csync? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Can someone explain what javier means by adding a 5k6 ohm resistor in serial vs in line? If I purchase the video adapter kit, how exactly do I add this resistor?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

I'm still hoping that spock or anyone else will come up with a plug and play adaptor for composite sources or even VGA or SVGA sources, specially designed for the Touareg NAV.
I don't want to solder, cut wires, search for power wires, just turn some screws and plug something in.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

I just checked the video adapter that I currently have and can confirm that pin 6 (the VSwitch pin) is available. So I could supply these video adapters with a single wire coming out of the adapter plug that you would add a 5k6 (5600?) resistor and then connect that to 12VDC.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

One thing that needs to be mentioned to dampen the enthuasim in North America, the DVD nav (2005 or 2006) does not have a video input that is available to the user. The 2005 has no video input at all. The 2006 uses the video input for the reverse camera. 
Only the 2004/2005 CD nav has a video input that can be used by the owner.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *javier* »_
Yes, with this function you'll get a "more than cheap" video in motion input. The only inconvenience if you compare it with the Dietz adaptor is in case you have TV tuner, because you have viodeo in motion only in the AV2 input.


I do have a TV Tuner installed. I understand that this allows me to connect a Comp. video source (as e.g. iPod) directly to the Nav with just a piece of cable (no special video adapter required). Is this correct? From the other side your remark indicates some problem with video in motion. Can't I use the "VSWITCH" trick for my iPod then?







What else would I need?


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 9:21 AM 5-15-2006_


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (spockcat)*

And the 2004 scores another point! Thanks for the update, Spock. I'm just trying to figure out how I would hook everything up with power to the Xbox. I guess I'll need to figure out where to install a backup camera and how to hook it up as well. Anyone know of any particularly good and not too expensive backup cameras?
Anyone try hooking up to the Vswitch yet, as explained by javier? How about connecting the 5k6 resistor (is that what it's called?)? Anyone know how to do that? Is it like a simple inline thing? Javier mentioned that it should be hooked up in serial, whatever that means.


_Modified by Caribmon71 at 2:19 AM 5-16-2006_


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (spockcat)*

Spock, what exactly does the toggle switch on your video adaptor do when there is no power to it? I see that when the blue wire sees 12 volts, it displays the camera, regardless of the setting of the toggle switch. What about when there is no power to the 12 volt wire? What then does the toggle switch control?


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (Caribmon71)*

Hi Caribmon71.
If you are planning to connect a backup camera & Xbox to the navi screen, I think the best option it's buy an Spock's adaptor and connect the Xbox and backup camera via composite video switching automatically using this feature of the adaptor.
I think the best (by far) option for the backup camera it's the OEM one, including the grip for perfect integration. Here in Europe the price for the both (camera & grip) it's less than 50 euros.
To connect the Vswitch you should buy an cheap 5.600 ohmn resistor and solder it in serial, it means you cut the wire (interrupt it) and put the resistor between the two resulting wires +12v ------|=====|------ vswtich. 
If you finally decide to do it this way, I can try to draw a basic diagram fro you.
Javier.-


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

Javier,
still no news on a direct VGA to RGB input possibility for the NAV ?


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (jonee)*

Sorry Jonee.
I have written to "my contact" but he does not replay yet.
Javier.-


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

Thanks, Javier. I thought the connection you mention is considered "in line". My mistake. Do you have a part number for the OEM camera and the grip? Wait... What is the grip?


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (Caribmon71)*

Hi Caribbmon71

_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Thanks, Javier. I thought the connection you mention is considered "in line

Ok. now I know a new thing









_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_ Do you have a part number for the OEM camera and the grip? Wait... What is the grip?

That's that I call "the grip":








And the camera it's the small "eye" on the right. Part numbers are:
-camera: 7L6980551
-grip: 7L6827609
Javier.-


----------



## noobie (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

javier,
Could you please post a pic a bit further away so we can see it in context with the rear hatch/wiper. TIA


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Dude! That is so cool. I had never seen that camera before. Thanks for the picture.
As for "in line" or "in series", I don't know for sure which one is correct. Let's find out for sure from someone who is more knowledgeable on the subject.
Again, thanks for the pics.
Are you sure that you pay less than 50 euros for both parts? That sounds like too little. I'll find out what my dealer wants tomorrow. They are ridiculously expensive here in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

One other thing. Is this camera is supplied with a composite connector (plug)? Is it also available with and RGB connector for direct connection to the navi system?
If there are in fact two different part numbers, is the part number you supplied for the camera the one with the composite connector (camera:7L6980551)? Thanks!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (noobie)*

There is really not much to see. The camera is simply integrated with the handle and is small and unobtrusive. It is barely noticeable from a distance.
My Touareg, slightly different angle from Javier:


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

"In-Line" and in series most likely mean the same thing, though in-series is the more correct electrical term. This would be in contrast to in parallel.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Thanks for the correction, 4x4. There you go, Javier. You were correct! I got to learn something this time.
Aircooled, thanks for the picture! I love that thing. Believe it or not, I had never seen one before the one Javier posted.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Spock, what exactly does the toggle switch on your video adaptor do when there is no power to it? I see that when the blue wire sees 12 volts, it displays the camera, regardless of the setting of the toggle switch. What about when there is no power to the 12 volt wire? What then does the toggle switch control?

Spock, got an answer for this? Kinda confused here. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Spock, got an answer for this? Kinda confused here. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is actually not used in the Touareg installation. The supplier stuck it in because the kit is semi-generic. The harness is Touareg specific.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Even better. I was wondering where I'd stick a toggle switch. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

Anybody have any luck/experience with this wiring mod described in this thread - such as a backup camera install?


----------



## Kedas (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Egginmydriveway)*

1) Composite to VGA:
Google COMP2VGAEU COMP2VGA (it's not small though, but cheap)
Not sure if Composite Sync is present on the VGA connection but if it isn't then
2) VGA to RGB+Composite Sync
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electro....html
or http://www.epanorama.net/docum....html
Video Sync seperator IC LM1881 http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM1881.pdf

_Modified by Kedas at 6:27 PM 6-18-2006_



_Modified by Kedas at 9:35 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Kedas)*

Aha, another Belgian, en van Brugge dan nog wel!
Om van de VGA poort van een PC naar het NAV scherm in de Treg te gaan kun je idd zo'n VGA to RGBS kabel gebruiken, maar je moet goed weten dat RGBS (dus ook ons Treg scherm) een 15 KHZ signaal nodig heeft (horizontale frequentie) en zowat elke video kaart je standaard 31 KHZ geeft.
Veel video kaarten kunnen softwarematig ingesteld worden op 15 KHZ (ATi, Matrox, Nvidia) via Powerstrip software maar ze blijven wel booten in minimum 31 KHZ. De enige die kan booten (waarvan ik weet heb) in 15 KHZ is deze:
http://www.ultimarc.com/avgainf.html.
Sorry for those that don't understand dutch (pretty much everybody overhere, I guess), Please forgive me. Everything I just said has been said before in english in other threads concerning the NAV screen aux input.
greets,
F (born in Brugge)


----------



## Kedas (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for the info but I was looking for a way to connect a regular analog video signal (like on a digital camera) to the MFD2 screen.
I will have a Jetta soon with a MFD2 unit so I want to know what my possible options are since I know something about electronics.
In Brugge geboren en getogen. (Send Instant Message don't seem to work, no sent button)
edit: email removed (although that's not the one that I use







)


_Modified by Kedas at 3:23 PM 6-20-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Kedas)*

I guess this is what you're looking for:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...l.htm
That will add a composite video source to the NAV unit (not sure about the Jetta though).
(not a good idea to post your email address, I advise you to clear it)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (jonee)*

At the request of the TOUAREG guru... Spockcat... this thread has been put into the FAQ's under the Navigation section!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_At the request of the TOUAREG guru... Spockcat... this thread has been put into the FAQ's under the Navigation section!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. Now you and BC have only 8 more pages of threads to review, putting the important ones into the FAQ. Better start now before the ones on page 8 scroll off into obscurity.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (javier)*

I recently sold a video adapter to a local audio installer who was working on a 2006 Passat with VW's OEM DVD nav (basically the same as the 2005 Touareg DVD nav). 
We discovered that by powering the V-Switch pin on this nav, you could get video to play on the system despite the fact that VW didn't provide for video through any of the menus in the nav system. 
The installer used this to do a reverse camera install for his customer. But you should be able to use it also for a video install to play DVDs. 
He also tried the 5k6 mod to get video in motion, and it didn't work. So this may not work on the Touareg DVD nav either.
--------------------------
A US customer of mine with a 2004 CD nav has tried the 5k6 v-switch mod and tells me it works. However, what it does is automatically switch the video on whenever it see the 12v, 5k6. This is because the v-switch is meant as an external source to automatically switch over the nav system to display video from a reverse camera. 
If you are doing the 5k6 mod to play video in motion on a CD nav, you will first have to switch to the audio portion of the AV and then manually switch on your 12v 5k6. This is because the v-switch only switches the video, not the audio. As 2006 Touareg DVD nav owners know, you can listen to the radio or CDs even when backing up using the reverse camera.


----------



## roltide (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (spockcat)*

I am the customer Spockcat referred to on the new v-switch mod. It works as he explained, so it is wonderful, I just have to install an on/off switch for the v-switch power. I am using my video ipod with audio/video ipod cable connected thru the headphone jack to watch movies loaded on the ipod. 
I am having a problem getting video out of Video 1 jack on Spock's video adaptor. I can get Video off Video 2 jack by putting power to the blue wire, I do not have a reverse camera so not a big deal. but would like to use both jacks. Anybody ever had this problem and reoslved it?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (roltide)*

I have not found any info on the existing or not-existing pre-wiring for the rear view camera.
I got the 2004 VW Touareg V8 and am wondering if I were to order these parts
7L6 980 551 camera
7L6 827 609 grip
if I had to run a cable all the way from the NAV unit into the lift gate, or if there is an existing cable for that?
If someone knows of any posts, please reference them, since I did not find anything on it. Thanks!


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Navi "VSWITCH" function discovered and "NORM" function question (wkaml)*

I'm pretty sure you'll need to run the cable yourself.
Furthermore, I think you also need the control module, that receives the input signal from the camera, interprets the image, adds some marker lines, puts the nav in 'VSWITCH' mode and sends the image as an RGB signal to the nav. Correct me if I'm wrong.
Without this module, you'll still need a converter to translate the camera image from composite to RGB.
But I know that Javier and the other guys at the Spanish forum are experts on this matter.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

I'm not sure if this has been discussed yet, but what kind of video feed comes off the BU camera's control module? Composite or RGB? The reason is that I want to tap into the feed with a DVD player (via a video switch of some sort). I want to do this after the controller (so it doesn't super-impose the BU camera's lines on the DVD's picture).
Anyone have any insight?
Thanks


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

This is why I am NOT getting the NAV system on my new Touareg. For the price I can get the best GPS solution, Connect my MP3 players, Connect my Playstation/Xbox, and add a backup camera. I have been down this road of trying to make the MFG's system bow to my demands and I usually end up frustrated. But I have to hand it to you guys on getting the most out of your systems!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_This is why I am NOT getting the NAV system on my new Touareg. For the price I can get the best GPS solution, Connect my MP3 players, Connect my Playstation/Xbox, and add a backup camera. I have been down this road of trying to make the MFG's system bow to my demands and I usually end up frustrated. But I have to hand it to you guys on getting the most out of your systems!!

...but Terry, half the fun is figuring out how to modify the system. If it was easy, everyone would do it!


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re:*

Hi *Wkaml*.
Sorry but, according of the VW wiring politics there's no wire without function in the car, so you need to run a video and control cable (for the Vswitch) from the lift gate to the nav.
My recommendation, use RG174 video cable (thicker than the RG 59) an run the wires for the upper part of the C, B, and A pillars, it's easiest than the floor.
Any way, as you probably know, you will need a video adaptor in order to connect the camera to the Nav unit.
Hi *The Mad Hatter*
The backup camera control module should out RGB video out.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (javier)*

Thanks javier


----------



## fallingup (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Aircooled,
I'm not sure if you knew about this product. It's on the higher end of the scale of products, but it works with the factory systems, has it's own remote control, and it should allow you to connect your Ipod video and your camera, and other external goodies.
http://www.alpine-usa.com/en/p...-B222
I know there are other switches out there, but this one is slick and is well thought out.
-=Ray


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

I know this thread has been been through everything -- but I just want to have it clear:
If I get a 5K6 resitor and connect it to a wire from Spockat's connection plug (to the Vswitch) -- and connect that to 12V power -- it will enable Video to play on the Treg? 
Would I need a toggle switch? 
Reason why I am looking into this is I am looking to getting a media hub to connect Sirius and possible an Ipod to (so I can see Sirius and Ipod songs on the nav screen). 
Not sure if this install is easy enough for a newbie like me. 
Any info would be greatly appeciated.


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Diablonyc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_ If I get a 5K6 resitor and connect it to a wire from Spockat's connection plug (to the Vswitch) -- and connect that to 12V power -- it will enable Video to play on the Treg? 

Yes, that's how it works.

_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_ Would I need a toggle switch? 

Yes, because once you have powered the Vswitch pin the only screen you'll see in you nav unit it's the aux input, does not matter if you are stopped or in motion. So you need a switch to turn off the Aux input in order to see the other screens (nav, radio, etc)
Trying to avoid a bad look switch that doesn't match with the rest of the dashboard, I hide mine in the ashtray compartment:








He re you can see the resistor. I taped the 12v power from the lighter:








And after install a multimedia HD and a backup camera here are the results:








































Javier.-


_Modified by javier at 3:43 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (javier)*

So how do you switch between the video sources? What are you using?


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Javier -- that is a SWEET Install! How did you get that "Touareg" screen? 
Where did you hide your other components? Under the passenger seat?
GREAT POST


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_So how do you switch between the video sources? What are you using?

I use a Mvisto multimedia HD (http://www.macpower.com.tw/entertainment/mm/mvisto) as a music and movie player, and for the rear view the VW OEM backup camera. The HD video output it's RGB type in order to connect it to the nav with the best possible quality, and the backup camera it's composite video output so I use a video adaptor with the possibility to handle RGB & composite.
I use the CAR-3 video adaptor from Goyona (http://www.goyona.com/VIDEOSpro.htm#car3) , but you can use the one Spockat shell, it works in the same way. This adaptor can switch between the both video sources if you connect one of the wires to +12, so if you connect the backup light positive to this switching wire as well of the Vswitch pin you'll get the backup camera image each time you engage rear.
Best regards.
Javier.-


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Diablonyc2)*

Hi Diablonyc2.

_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_ Javier -- that is a SWEET Install! How did you get that "Touareg" screen? 

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with that.
With the Mvisto multimedia hard disk (and with many others) you can personalize the skins, so I do this with the Photoshop trying to match the car look.


_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_ Where did you hide your other components? Under the passenger seat? 

No, the hard disk it's 2,5" size so it's really small. I installed it in the upper part of the glove box, that's a safe place and the HD its cooled by the A/A outlet.








The only inconvenience it's the control. The Mvisto uses a IR remote control so, when you close the glove box door you loose the control. To solve this I use a small IR repeater (almost invisible), you can see it in the pictures below:
That's the HD, and in the top right of the picture you can see the IR transmitter.









In this picture you'll see the hidden small IR receiver (sorry for the picture quality but my AF camera doesn't want to focus the correct thing







)








Best regards.
Javier.-


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (javier)*

That is one top knotch Install -- thank you for sharing it. 
Now back to the drawing board for me. (And to sell old toys on Ebay for capital) lol


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (javier)*

This is an amazing thread!
I am considering the install of the backup camera using the stock controller on a “04” Treg. It looks like the controller has separate inputs for other A/V sources also. Does anyone have knowledge of how to use the separate A/V inputs on the VW controller?
I have the wiring diagrams and the cost does not seem that much different than using an aftermarket RGB converter.
Is anyone else interested in pursing this as a possible mod?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

I have done more research and made some observations shown below.
The wiring diagram shows the TV tuner is connected to the controller with the same connections that the controller connects to the NAV head with. Essentially all of the a/v pins in the nav head a/v plug are replicated as an input on the camera controller and separate from the backup cam input. This input is currently not in use on a NAR treg and therefore available.
The controller would require an RGB csync source for additional video equipment other than the backup cam. Using the controller has some potential advantages. It would be a stock setup except for any additional video inputs and vswitch functionality installed. You could locate all of the extra A/V equipment in the back with the controller. It appears that the controller mounts above the CD changer or in that vicinity. Also all of the switching would take place via the NAV head controls. You would potentially see the colored lines on the screen while backing. The rear view camera should work automatically. I have not looked into parts but some or all of the harnesses may be available from VW. Also if anyone was interested in a stock backup cam setup they could install all the factory parts and stop there.
Something that I noticed in the diagram that surprises me is that the Vswitch pin on the NAV head does not seem to be used in the factory backup cam install. I am assuming that the infotainment can lines or some other method is used to implement the backup cam screen on the factory system when reverse is selected.
These are my findings so far. I don’t know how to create single pdf’s of the wiring diagrams which would allow me to share them easily. They are available via the latest Bentley update. I can take screen shots and paste them into another document and share that way if anyone is interested.
Out of curiosity has anyone that is currently using the vswitch measured the voltage being supplied to the vswitch pin via the 5600 ohm resistor, if so what is it?
I would appreciate the advice and thought of others concerning the positive and negative aspects of using the stock controller on a “04”, also any potential risks. Please feel free to challenge my assumptions.
Many Thanks!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
I am considering the install of the backup camera using the stock controller on a “04” Treg. It looks like the controller has separate inputs for other A/V sources also. Does anyone have knowledge of how to use the separate A/V inputs on the VW controller?
I have the wiring diagrams and the cost does not seem that much different than using an aftermarket RGB converter.


This would be new news, and quite interesting indeed, however, I don't know of any specifics on the unit. Haven't pulled apart the rear trim to get a look at the unit. I do know that it sits above the amp (which sits above the CD changer).


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Aircooled,
I thought you might be interested as would be a great way to hook up an additional camera to your trailer!
All of what I am showing below needs to be verified. If someone has access to Bentley and wants to check my work I would appreciate it.
I do not have access to ETKA or I would try and verify that the US camera controller p/n is the same as a European on with the TV tuner option.
So if this works out there should be a 54 pin connector on the Camera controller. I have made a crude map how things would connect to the controller relative to the NAV head.
Nav Head pins by number 13 2 12 11 5 14 7 16 8 17 9 18
Camera controller pin #’s 9 4 5 7 12 11 14 13 16 15 18 17
By description as connected to the cam controller (J772).
Pin 9 = Ground
Pin 4 = Ground (Twisted with AR-IN, AL-IN)
Pin 5 = AR-IN (Twisted with pin 4 Ground, AL-IN)
Pin 7 = AL-IN (Twisted with pin 4 Ground, AR-IN)
Pin 12= Ground (Twisted with CSYNC)
Pin 11= CYNC
Pin 14= Ground (twisted with B in)
Pin 13= B in
Pin 16= Ground (twisted with G in)
Pin 15= G in
Pin 18= Ground (twisted with R in)
Pin17= R in


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Here is the wiring track that I have for the backup camera. I haven't had the time to really study it. Coding may need to be done to the backup camera controller to make it look like a TV tuner. I have found zero documentation regarding programing of the backup camera controller, and it requires a security access code to make any changes are adaptations to it.
Camera/TV wiring track


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Aircooled thanks for posting the wiring diagrams. Maybe you can explain offline how you were able to create the separate PDF?
I welcome and would appreciate help with this as this could benefit Touareg owners in the US and Europe with and without the factory controller installed.
I am assuming the RGB lines are shielded but I am not sure could someone confirm?
Depending on the number of unused pins there may be another unused A/V segment on the controller in addition to the one already identified? It would be nice to determine what the function of the other pins on the controller could be used for. One of our European friends may be able to help with this. Javier or anyone else, help would be greatly appreciated!

Could someone with the camera controller answer the following questions?
Please take and post pictures of the controller showing all connections?
Is there a 54 pin connector on the unit?
Are there unused pins in place on the connector to the controller?
How many unused locations/pins are there on a NAR unit?
What are the colors and pin locations of the factory wires on a NAR controller? (NAR = North American Region)
There may be additional coding required for the nav head and or the camera controller. Any knowledge anyone may have regarding this would be appreciated.
If anyone purchased an extra backup camera and/or handle before the price went up and would like to sell them/it to me I would be grateful. Please send me an IM if interested in selling.
I have made a better pin map with more info but am having problems logging my hosting site photogiga. When I get this resolved I will share more info.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

v10tdiguy, email me. I can host all pictures that you might need, as well as any any PDF files on my server.
As for how I got the wiring track in PDF, I pulled it off of the web that way.
As for pinouts, all I can provide at this point is what I have seen on the back of my DVD nav unit as it inputs from the camera controller. Pretty much standard video input. AUX audio is also input from the AUX jack in the center console. Wires do not appear to be shielded.
1	Unused
2	Audio GND - Clear
3	Unused
4	Unused
5	Video GND - Yellow
6	Unused 
7	Video B GND - Orange	
8	Video G GND - Blue/ Red
9	Video R GND - Black/ Blue
10	Unused
11	AL IN - Brown
12	AR IN - White
13	GND - Purple
14	CSYNC - Black
15	Unused
16	B in - Lt Blue
17 G in - Lt Green	
18	R in - Red


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Also, here is the coding of my DVD Nav and Backup Camera controller. To compare, I will also include a coding of a TV module that I saw installed in the V6 TDI we had to test a while ago.
2006 V8 with DVD Nav and Backup Cam
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0044
Coding: 0014062
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.
Part No: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051
Coding: 0010101
2005 V6 TDI (euro spec), w/ CD NAV and TV Tuner
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0634
Coding: 0015057
Address 57: TV Tuner
Controller: 7L6 919 146 C
Component: TV Tuner H02 0702
Coding: 0000010


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Great Info! Thanks for diving into this.
It looks like what you have confirmed with the wiring into your Nav Head is consistent with all of the descriptions and function shown on the Bentley diagram.
The only exceptions would be the colors of the wires themselves and the shielding indicated by the Bentley diagram. I have created a map that details all of this. For now I will continue show the wires as shielded. I sent this to you via email. Thanks for hosting it! I will post the map as soon as I can after getting link info from you.
I am pleasantly surprised that you have all of the wires coming into your nav head including the audio lines.
Form a wiring perspective I think things look very positive at this point.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Things to note: the audio wires in the 2006 only go half way to the center arm rest. If you wanted to do a full TV tuner install, you need to add the additional audio lines to the back.
Also, found some more info on the web regarding retrofitting a TV tuner into a Touareg. Might be of some interest!
http://www.vwnavi.com/vwnavi/f...=2574


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

I am including a better pin map and additional info below.
I have not done the conversion of the wires to AWG as I have read in other posts that it is better in some cases to use different size wire than a conversion would indicate.
Hopefully this will display correctly.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIDD1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Wow let me just say you guys really have it together on here. I have an 06 V8 Touareg with factory back up camera installed and am wondering if the 5k6 resitor trick will work on my system ( DVD NAV ) 
and wondering how to get video in on my nav screen so i can watch DVD's. thanx for the help and keep up the great work


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

VGA + H/V to RGB + CSYN
Whats the exact solution to convert the H/V to C SYNC. The circuit is too complicated. ANy adapters only for the H/V to C SYNC


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Things to note: the audio wires in the 2006 only go half way to the center arm rest. If you wanted to do a full TV tuner install, you need to add the additional audio lines to the back.
Also, found some more info on the web regarding retrofitting a TV tuner into a Touareg. Might be of some interest!
http://www.vwnavi.com/vwnavi/f...=2574

I am now just noticing this post you made the other day. Good info! Too bad about the audio lines although I am guessing it would not be huge for someone that wanted to add them. I wonder if the colors change to the factory diagram specs. after the point near your center armrest?
Good find on the link above. It will take me a while to go through the 54 pin info. At first glance it looks consistent with what we have so and provides the additional pin detail. I wonder where he found this information.
In my case I am interested in the backup cam and tagging onto the controller for a separate A/V source but not the TV tuner. I think the control of the tuner would potentially be much more complicated especially if the head units in Europe have a different p/n and or software. Someone interested in a TV tuner may want to look at this.


----------



## hooley (Aug 3, 2004)

OK, so an RGB connection will work hmmmmmmm.
Got a Dell Axim 51v that has 640x480 screen resolution and the ability to output via a natty little cable to a VGA connector. Would a VGA to RGB cable work to connect ito the back??
If so I could run most of what I need through this, including TomTom, Windows media 10 and lots of lovely e-mails...
Anyone know if a VGA to RGB cable will work here???
Got a 04 T-reg with CD-Nav....
Also, the AV connector is it a VAG part or do I buy from Mr Spock (already got his Aux-In kit - lovely, cheers)
Thanks
Jason


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_It will take me a while to go through the 54 pin info.


The assessment below is based on my rudimentary understanding of video signals and terminology.
The pin information from link above seems to be from a UK wiring diagram as the term “Earth” is used instead of “Ground” I am not 100% certain but I think that the descriptions “AV Screen” and “Total Screen” refer to shields for those particular wire bundles.
There are some differences between what Gstrein describes for the 54pin connector and what Bentley shows. The power line pin locations for the controller are different. He is showing them at 19 and 20 and Bentley shows them at 43 and 44. I am wondering if his descriptions are for a European controller prior to the introduction of the backup camera. Even if his pin descriptions are different it provides some valuable insight into what possibilities may exist for use of the camera controller.
The backup cam in the diagram that I have is connected to the camera controller with what seems to be coax with no pin locations given.
If the US controller has all of the functionality of the controller described by Gstrein then my interpretations of his 54 pin descriptions below may be correct. 
There appears to be separate RGB and audio inputs for the front and rear. I am not sure if a single video source can be sent to both locations at the same time? This separation would make sense as video would not normally be displayed in front while the vehicle is in motion.
In addition to the RGB inputs there are auxiliary inputs for composite and SVHS video along with audio for both the front and the rear.
I do not understand what is meant by the following descriptions given for the 54 pin connector.
K wire
Audi screen rear (I wonder if this is a typo and meant to be audio)
If all of the above functionality is accessible somehow there are certainly many intriguing possibilities that arise for the use of the camera controller.
Aircooled, If you and anyone else is interested in pursuing the further I am wondering if we should start a new thread just to address the modified use of the camera controller? Thoughts?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Don't think you will be able to add and video switching capability to the camera controller. It looks like any plugs on it would act as a pass thru for another source behind it, like the R78 TV Tuner. Also, DVD NAV would likely need a CAN-Based signal to enable any control of an additional video source behind the camera controller. Chaning bits on the head unit with a VAG-COM does not enable and video control nor will it make the backup camera control look like a TV tuner.
However, there is the possibility that the VSWITCH pin on the DVD Nav will enable you to turn on the camera full time. You CD NAV guys should have no problem inputting any video signal, since the controlls are already there, the VSWITCH mod should just be icing on the cake.

Personally, I will look into adding a video switch between the physical camera in the hatch and the controller, and just add a manual A/B switch inline to give me my trailer camera. The hatch camera is already a NTSC composite source. Should be easy, when I find the time.


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Someone please help me getting my video adapter working. I plugged in the thing to the back of my nav. I ran the ground and positive wire. Plugged in the video source. And I get nothing. Still dont know why I need the other two sets of wires if Im only using a dvd player. (the blue/white and green/white wires)


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Its almost 5am. Im tired and want to go to sleep without my car torn apart.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (mech888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mech888* »_Someone please help me getting my video adapter working. I plugged in the thing to the back of my nav. I ran the ground and positive wire. Plugged in the video source. And I get nothing. Still dont know why I need the other two sets of wires if Im only using a dvd player. (the blue/white and green/white wires)

Hopefully you have gone to sleep by now!
I am probably not the person who will end up answering your question. Whoever does will need more info.
Is your Nav head CD or DVD?
What brand video adapter are you using?
Does the adapter have a remote?
Was the cabling and connector for the adapter provided or did you make it yourself.
Did you test and verify the connections on the cable are correct?
What is the video source and type you are feeding into the adapter?
What output type are you using on your adapter?
How did you wire this to your nav head?
What menus path did you select on your nav head to try and get your aux video source activated?
Answers to the questions above will help someone more knowledgeable than me about aftermarket video adapters get you up and going.
Good Luck!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Don't think you will be able to add and video switching capability to the camera controller. It looks like any plugs on it would act as a pass thru for another source behind it, like the R78 TV Tuner. Also, DVD NAV would likely need a CAN-Based signal to enable any control of an additional video source behind the camera controller. Chaning bits on the head unit with a VAG-COM does not enable and video control nor will it make the backup camera control look like a TV tuner.
However, there is the possibility that the VSWITCH pin on the DVD Nav will enable you to turn on the camera full time. You CD NAV guys should have no problem inputting any video signal, since the controlls are already there, the VSWITCH mod should just be icing on the cake.

Personally, I will look into adding a video switch between the physical camera in the hatch and the controller, and just add a manual A/B switch inline to give me my trailer camera. The hatch camera is already a NTSC composite source. Should be easy, when I find the time.

Your statements above are most likely correct. I am hoping that the controller will allow normal functionality of the backup cam even though it is connected to a CD nav. I am also wondering if it will just pass through any video source it is fed and switch to the backup cam source if reverse is selected. I do not plan on using more than one aux video source at time other than the backup cam.
To figure all of this out I will most likely need to purchase parts and see what happens. I haven't decided at this point if I want to make that investment with my limited knowledge on the functionality I will have with the CD configuration.
I was also hoping this would give the folks that have the backup cam controller an easy way to add another video source.
Anyway, thanks for your help, input with this and good luck with your composite switch for your trailer cam.
If I go further with this I will start a new thread.


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Got it. I wasnt grounding something properly. Anyone have any ideas on how to hook up a windows based pc or mac mini? I hooked up my lappy to the car today but the problem is the icons are too small to be read easily.


_Modified by mech888 at 12:08 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I have a carputer in my car, and i recently bought the navigation. I did like javier said conected the RED GREEN and BLUE to the NAV, but the picture is not satble at all and i am getting 3 pictures in the screen too, with the 3 black frames and not stable.
I did not connect the C SYNC.
IS it from the C sync ? because i think i uderstood that the C SYNC will give full screen only.
THX
the RED GREEN nd BLUE were taken from the VGA Cable of the PC


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (hragsarkissian)*

I guess the horizontal sync frequency of VGA is too big (>= 31Khz), for correct display on RGBs devices, it should be 15 Khz.
Maybe you can try to change the sync freq using Powerstrip software, but it won't work if your PC's video adaptor doesn't support it.
Otherwise use the Arcade VGA card, which outputs 15 Khz.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

Well my VGA card that i have has S Video out and Yellow video out (pal or NTSC)
So dont you think it will handle the 15Khz ?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (hragsarkissian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hragsarkissian* »_Well my VGA card that i have has S Video out and Yellow video out (pal or NTSC)
So dont you think it will handle the 15Khz ?

That's composite, the image quality is much worse than RGBs, plus you'll need a converter to go from composite to RGBs


----------



## colmcouni (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*

guys i just bought this, gonna try install it tonight. 
cant figure out where the BLUE wire goes???
and whats the point of the switch if the BLUE and RED are 12V+
any help please...


----------



## colmcouni (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (colmcouni)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/DVD-Multime...wItem
here is the actual link....


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (colmcouni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colmcouni* »_guys i just bought this, gonna try install it tonight. 
cant figure out where the BLUE wire goes???
and whats the point of the switch if the BLUE and RED are 12V+
any help please...

Hello colmcouni,
I have a guess that it is for allowing you to view video at any speed. I am not sure if this function will work on the Touareg. It looks like that in the diagram you can install a switch to power 12V to this wire to activate this function. So if I am correct this wire goes on one end of a switch and is not connected to anything in the vehicle. I am not sure if you are interested in bypassing this safety feature.
My recommendation would be to hook everything up without the blue wire and see if you can get it to work. Then if interested you could experiment with the blue wire. If the system works and the blue wire does not you could always install the switched resistor mentioned in this thread if you have a CD Nav.
Please report back and let us know how well this product works for you.
Off topic, Ever been to Cape Clear? My Grandmother was born there.
Good luck!


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 9:26 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## colmcouni (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

it offically works... its class, plug and play, here are the pics,
that Blue wite is the same as the Vswitch with the resistor.
switch looks a bit gammy but thats an easy fix..
i have an aivx media center with vid/mp3 all in one thats why i needed video in motion, not for watching movies for cycling through the mp3s,
and got a cool backround too...
ill upload a movie when its uploaded
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg


----------



## colmcouni (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (colmcouni)*

and some more
here are the pics... very happy with it.. pity i wont have the car till feb..
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...9.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (colmcouni)*

Glad to hear you got it working! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The images in your first post are not viewable. In your second post you can click on the link but you can not see the images in your post. You can go into either post and fix things with the button to the right of "Reply".
If you highlight your image address and click the link button that will make your image show in your post.
Look forward to seeing the video.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (colmcouni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colmcouni* »_and some more
here are the pics... very happy with it.. pity i wont have the car till feb..
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...9.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg

That's nice ... but NOT a Touareg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (colmcouni)*

Where is the plug for the video input? I don't see it in this photo:


----------



## colmcouni (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

thats not my photo... that is the dx model, not the navi model that has another inpput block about the aerials


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess that's a Touran or Golf Plus interior, not sure if the unit is completely the same as ours.
Do you have any pics of the media center in action?


----------



## colmcouni (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*

not mine, ill try get some pics, i have dismantled everything because my golf isint arriving till feb. so that was my girlfriends golf. just sold my R32 so still sad about that..
go to wwwsarotech.com and you can see the media centre i have.. had it for 2 years with a 300gig hd inside and never had a problem...


----------



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

*I have a question on nav when vswitch is on*

I have a dice ipod to cd for my jetta mfd2 nav. I noticed when the vswitch is on the buttons to foward track and basically all what was cd changer functions stop working when vswitch is on. As soon as you cut the power to vswich the cd track functions work again. Does this mean that in the pin out for the multimedia adapter in there is a way to get the nav units buttons to be programed to do somthing? lets say the pac steering wheel control to learnable ir. If this was possible you could program the buttons on nav to do specific funtions only when in vswitch mode.


----------



## netmano (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: I have a question on nav when vswitch is on (sricca)*

Dear Forumers!
I have a Passat with MFD2 DVD and I would like to connect an AV device to the AUX input (the 18-pin).
I tried to connect a stereo audio (discman) to the 18-pin connector, but it was very quiet.
Then I tired to connect a SCART cable to it from a DVD player which can make RGB signal over SCART.
There were no success.








Can anybody help me in how to make a suitable cable SCART -> 7M0 035 727 (VW stecker, connector) to display RGB signal from DVD player in MFD2 DVD Nav with sound.
Thanks!


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: I have a question on nav when vswitch is on (netmano)*

netmano,
download the pdf from this page, and you'll find what you need.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/do...28234
I hope you understand a little Spanish, if not, I'm sure Javier, the orginal poster of this thread, will be able to help you.


----------



## jgarzasosa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Video touareg 2008*

Hi Javier:
I just got my trg. 2008 and it comes with the DVD navigation system including a rearview camera with parking aid (yellow lines indicating your direction), I used to have a treg2004 and installed spockat video adapter, and so....... I want to install my ipod video in the new one, but I don't want to cancel the rearview camera.... haw can I do this?? since the port used for Spockat's adaptor is used by the rearview camera conection?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Video touareg 2008 (jgarzasosa)*

Hi jgarzasosa.
Sorry for the delay in the answer.
I'm not sure at all, but I think you can't do that... no without do a very complicated installation using a two RGB input x one out video preselector and rewiring all the inputs.
I ignore if you can order a Touareg with backup cam + external video input, if so it means VW have solved this issue with some official parts. I'll try to investigate about it.
Javier.-


----------

